# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  máy tiện

## ít nói

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

minhtriet, trung_tuan, Tuanlm, unitec

----------


## ít nói

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Default.htm
web site giới thiệu hoàn thiện nhất về chiếc máy tiện mini c2 .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ít nói

cũng có con máy tiện đểu mua tầu khựa. tiện khoe lun hí hí

----------


## solero

Lại muốn bán lấy tiền ăn tết phải không?

----------


## ít nói

> Lại muốn bán lấy tiền ăn tết phải không?


có bán đâu cụ. vẫn cần tiện vít me cho con máy đang làm mà. hê hê

----------


## ppgas

> cũng có con máy tiện đểu mua tầu khựa. tiện khoe lun hí hí


Bày bừa kiểu này chắc vợ con chưa có, mẹ già... không quan tâm, ít nói nhỉ?  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Bày bừa kiểu này chắc vợ con chưa có, mẹ già... không quan tâm, ít nói nhỉ?


có đủ hết nhưng vợ cho riêng 1 tầng 3 muốn bầy gì thì bầy hê hê. giờ trên đó chật lắm rồi vì rước thêm 1 em cnc H 6050 về nữa . 
cá nhân vẫn thích em máy tiện hơn vì nó làm được lắm trò hay ho

----------


## maygo158

Up ủng hộ bạn nha.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
lâu lâu ghé xem bên mình nữa nhaz ^^~

----------

